# 8 week old pees a lot



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I know I know, puppies pee a lot. We've had some accidents since we got her Sunday but no more than to be expected. But when she's outside she will pee sometimes three times back to back and then again within minutes. She definately loves her water but nothing excessive. And when she squats, or multitasks by waddling to pee and walk simo, it's usually a good amount. Only sometimes is it just drops. so I don't think UTI. Could it be "marking" since our male pees all over the backyard too? Or is this just normal female baby duties?


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

My girl pees more frequently when running and playing very actively in the backyard. But never really back to back. I also always add water to her kibble so she doesn't drink all the time, but I doubt that makes that kind of a difference. I'd take a pee sample to the vet to be on the safe side, personally.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

All puppies seem to pee frequently, but as your pup must be going to the vets for her shots any time now why don't you mention your concern to your vet and maybe he can check for a UTI.

That way you have peace of mind, it is also difficult to potty training a puppy with a UTI.

Hope she is okay.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

"Normal" is a weird word. Normal requires context. Maybe your baby has a way of peeing a lot. Maybe she's just getting used to how all that works. Could be normal for her - I suggest simply creating a mental baseling of how she's doing. Deviations are the key.


----------



## AKGInspiration (Aug 23, 2012)

SteelCityDozer said:


> I know I know, puppies pee a lot. We've had some accidents since we got her Sunday but no more than to be expected. But when she's outside she will pee sometimes three times back to back and then again within minutes. She definately loves her water but nothing excessive. And when she squats, or multitasks by waddling to pee and walk simo, it's usually a good amount. Only sometimes is it just drops. so I don't think UTI. Could it be "marking" since our male pees all over the backyard too? Or is this just normal female baby duties?


I don't much remember Luna peeing that often when we were out... not back to back as others have said as well. I tested her for a UTI 3 or 4 times though when she was young, just to be on the safe side... and guess what, she never had one lol. But better safe than sorry. I always had my puppies pee on leash when we first went outside so they got it done quicker, and it helped them focus on the task. teach a potty word too and throw a part/treat when she does something. This can eventually teach her to go on command.

If this is creating "holding" issues at night and UTI is ruled out you can begin to limit water close to bed time. If we were going to go to bed by 9-10 I would stop water intake by 7.. so usually 2 hours before you plan to crate for the night. This also needs to be at least an hour after she gets her evening meal. So she has plenty of time to hydrate after a meal and before bed. 
You can also regulate water during the day. This means pick up the bowl. It does not mean you will have her drinking less, offer it as much as you want. It allows you to KNOW when she has actually consumed water, and thus when she will NEED to go outside to pee. Keep a schedule, write it down if you need to. And when it doubt don't think she is empty.


----------

